# Food Safety News Fri 1/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 1/17/2020 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* E. coli outbreaks may be over, but without a source or root cause for the romaine problem*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 17, 2020 12:05 am It’s a rare day when two multistate and one single state outbreaks of E. coli O157:H7 are declared over. It’s likely even a first-time event, just another in the odyssey that’s played out since late 2017 when romaine lettuce began spreading the dangerous adulterant that originates in bovine intestines. The Food and Drug Administration, Centers...  Continue Reading


* Listeria tops hazards handled by INFOSAN in 4Q*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 17, 2020 12:03 am Salmonella has been knocked off the top spot by Listeria monocytogenes as the main hazard dealt with by an international food safety network. During the fourth quarter of 2019, the International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) was involved in four incidents involving Listeria out of 15 concerning 44 countries, according to a recent report. Salmonella...  Continue Reading


* Letter to the Editor: USDA move to outsource inspections is recipe for disaster*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 17, 2020 12:01 am Opinion Dear Editor, I am submitting this letter in response to Dan Flynn’s earlier piece regarding pork inspection line speeds. The federal government’s decision to put pork producers in charge of their own food safety inspections — while letting them set the line speeds that inspection workers must follow — is a recipe for disaster,...  Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 17, 2020)

Comapnies self-regualting has and will always be a disaster.  How many people will have to get sick or die before this lust for profit is quelled?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Comapnies self-regualting has and will always be a disaster.  How many people will have to get sick or die before this lust for profit is quelled?



I agree 100%! Absolutely insane. RAY


----------

